

Hitting the High Notes - malisper
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/HighNotes.html

======
keville
Admins: Please decorate title with year for posts dredged up from the
archives.

This post is from 2005.

------
whitten
I have enjoyed reading Joel on Software for years.

